# New to the forum



## blueregal (Sep 30, 2011)

I just wanted to introduce myself as a new member. I am the crazytrainguy, known as Regal, I look forward to posting with you guys, and also to learn things from the forum. Thanks Regal


Check out my website, and my "live" Livestream channel

http://blueregal.angelfire.com/

http://www.livestream.com/crazytrainguyschannel/


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Regal,

Nice to have you onboard. We have small but growing group of G guys here. Jump in with some questions, tips, pics, etc.

You should offer a "hello" to over in the Introduce Yourself thread ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=1

TJ


----------

